# Welding Table



## JackAllen (Jul 30, 2008)

I would like to build a small welding table. How small could I go as far as demensions while still being workable?


I want to add a vise to the table.
The table will be contructed of a steel plate top (what thickness is good?) and some sort of metal legs.
The table will be mounted on casters so I can move it around, maybe with some sort of system to raise the casters off the ground or bring securing feet down to keep the table stable on the floor.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 31, 2008)

How large/small you can build it is entirely dependent on what you're welding...  If you're welding jewelry, christmas trinkets, and r/c car parts, you'll want one a lot smaller than for welding, say, vehicle bumpers, motorcycle frames,...

For a vise, I would suggest one of the ones you can rotate sideways, to clamp parts vertically, at angles, etc.

For a table a couple feet square, I'd suggest 1/4" steel plate - about the thinnest that will spread heat out quickly and withstand the hammer-based fine adjustment often required on welded parts.


--Bushytails


----------



## shrek (Nov 6, 2008)

Take a look at millerwelds.com/interests/projects/portable-weld-table/ it's a pretty good looking protable welding table.


----------



## shrek (Nov 6, 2008)

Or if you would like a larger table. millerwelds.com/interests/projects/welding-table/ and no I'm not a miller employee, i just passing along some usefull stuff I've found.


----------

